# AJAX,  not the cleaning powder.



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi all, I'm researching this bike.
 Looks European maybe. Waterslide decal for badge, decal on seat tube and back fender, all 3 look similar with same profile of militant dude.
28" wheel, has a New Departure mod D rear (not sure if OG). Most things i find are 1890s USA but not matching this bike, found some 1910-13 French ads that are close, and a 1920 French ad close too. 
Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 19, 2017)

Are the nuts metric or whitworth? Do british pedals fit?

Chainwheel looks french style but could also be british. The transfers (decals in your lingo) look british. The mudguards and box lining (pin striping) look british. I'd plump for british. You didn't say if the brightwork is nickel or chrome, i.e. pre or post 1930. Front fork looks like it once had a brake (scuffing and break in the box lining where the brake fitting would go), which was a british thing. 

1920s if nickel not chrome. No earlier, as earlier were generally better quality bikes; in the 1920s there were thousands of models, as the prices had gone down from before WW1. The majority are now unknown, and there was also a big export business.

Wide mudguard suggests 30s.

But could also be a post-ww2 malaysian bike. They were prolific, making bikes that looked british and had british looking names and transfers.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2017)

Nickle bright work, and both hubs are nickle,  front hub is also marked AJAX and has external oil port with cover.
 9/16 inch pedal, agreed scuffing on fork clue.
I found this ad, 1920 was captioned.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

There are some adverts for more children's bicycles from " Ajax" online, from a 'TinTin' comic. There were 3 addresses given, all in Belgium.
Search for" le velo Ajax histoire " if you haven't  seen them.


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 19, 2017)

I would like have tires on it and take it a 30 mile ride


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

On those 1910/13 catalogues on the tontonvelo website it states that their factory (usines) and offices (bureaux) are in the town of Albert, in the Somme region of France. Part of Picardie.
This places them right in the heart of one of the bloodiest battles of WW1.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

The 1913 catalogue lists various rear hub options, including a New Departure model for an extra 31 francs.
It also lists decoration on the frame and forks for a further 5 francs, hope this helps.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Although your bicycle is probably a little later, as all of the 1913 models listed have 'dents sautees' (ie. skiptooth) chainwheels.
Nice looking bicycle!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you DNC1, great discovery on New Departure hub option, it certainly leaves the possibility open the ND hub on my bike could be orig.
I found a 1910 catalog of Ajax offering the sturmey 3 speed as an option. A discovery new to me, I thought the 3 speed sturmey was introduced in 1914, maybe for U.S. market?

Love the reasearching!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

You're welcome@Balloontyre. The ND hubs exported to France usually have some French wording on them, sometimes ' brevete S.G.D.G', which is part of their old patent system.
Do you have any clear photos of the brake arm?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Can do tomorrow.  I did photo the shell previously, looks typical US


----------



## Velo-dream (Jun 23, 2017)

there was AJAX in Belgium.....and there was AJAX in France


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Velo-dream said:


> there was AJAX in Belgium.....and there was AJAX in France



I found that too; the only info from Belgium seemed a little later in comparison to the style of this machine though.
What info did you find? I'm intrigued, I don't know much about Belgian bicycles.
The Somme region is very near Belgium. Could it be possible that post the WW1 devastation of that region they relocated over the border?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2017)

page from the same 1910 catalog above.

 My interpretation of the dialog where the bike pics originated,  the author says something to the effect
"Belgian bicycle found its way over the river"


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2017)

@dnc1 no French markings on rear hub.
The front hub is marked AJAX.

The left fork leg has an integrated cleat, not sure exactly what it's for.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> @dnc1 no French markings on rear hub.
> The front hub is marked AJAX.
> 
> The left fork leg has an integrated cleat, not sure exactly what it's for.
> ...



Probably  to mount a lamp bracket. It's too low down to be a mounting point for a dynamo.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Gettin real close now, slight diff in seat stay junction from mine. French saddle,  visible transfers look similar.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Man, this is so cool.
I know; its for sale.
Who can find these tires to fit and ride?


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Man, this is so cool.
> I know; its for sale.
> Who can find these tires to fit and ride?




@dnc1 thank you for the great suggestion about trying 700c tires. 



Fit is Excellent,  full pressure,  even bead.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> @dnc1 thank you for the great suggestion about trying 700c tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome.
It  really looks great, those white tyres really make the bicycle look good!


----------

